# Proof Found of the Red Sea Crossing



## grumpywolfman (Mar 26, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;vaN2acVMGC8]http://youtu.be/vaN2acVMGC8[/video]

PeaceWithGod.net


----------



## grumpywolfman (Mar 27, 2013)

...


----------



## The Last Legionary (Mar 27, 2013)

1:



> *4.8 "Bumping" Threads:
> 
> 
> No senseless "bumping" of threads. If your thread has merit, then it will stay at the top on its own.
> ...



2:


----------



## elder999 (Mar 27, 2013)

grumpywolfman said:


> ...


The Hebrew words for the crossing are _Yand Sumph,_ not "Red Sea," but _Sea of *Reeds*_.....the geography of Exodus (fleeing the city of Ramesses, to Succoth and to Phi hariaoth) doesn't put them anywhere near the "Red Sea," nor do their subsequent journeys after crossing, but they *do* put them near several salty marshes, which would have mired any chariots they were being chased with, and permitted them to escape being slain by Pharaohto prevent them from spreading the plague that he likely thought they were carrying.....


----------



## grumpywolfman (Apr 1, 2013)

elder999 said:


> The Hebrew words for the crossing are _Yand Sumph,_ not "Red Sea," but _Sea of *Reeds*_.....the geography of Exodus (fleeing the city of Ramesses, to Succoth and to Phi hariaoth) doesn't put them anywhere near the "Red Sea," nor do their subsequent journeys after crossing, but they *do* put them near several salty marshes, which would have mired any chariots they were being chased with, and permitted them to escape being slain by Pharaohto prevent them from spreading the plague that he likely thought they were carrying.....



You are correct in that the traditional interpretation of the "Red Sea" is wrong. Ron Wyatt knew this too, and carefully examined the Biblical account to what it would have meant to the people of that time. The correct translation led Ron Wyatt to the exact location described in the Bible, where he found Solomon's markers for the "Red Sea" crossing on both sides! Both the Saudi and Egyptian governments acknowledge the authenticity of the pillars. The dive team found coral covered chariot remains and human bones under the water along the length of the crossing! If you haven't already, _please_ take the time to watch the video, I think you'll find it very interesting ~ thank you.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 1, 2013)

Chariots and remains would be consistent with many, many possible events.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 1, 2013)

Did the Egyptians ever note the loss of a large army? If so, under what circumstances?


----------



## elder999 (Apr 1, 2013)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Did the Egyptians ever note the loss of a large army? If so, under what circumstances?


 Ramses II, thought to be the pharaoh of Exodus, lost a division (of chariots!!) to the Hittites at the battle of Kadesh (in what would become modern-day Syria)  around 1274 BC, pretty much because of a tactical error on his part. Otherwise, he did pretty well militarily, politically, socially and economically for Egypt...at least, that's what history says (except, the Bible....:lfao: )


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 1, 2013)

elder999 said:


> Ramses II, thought to be the pharaoh of Exodus, lost a division (of chariots!!) to the Hittites at the battle of Kadesh (in what would become modern-day Syria)  around 1274 BC, pretty much because of a tactical error on his part. Otherwise, he did pretty well militarily, politically, socially and economically for Egypt...at least, that's what history says (except, the Bible....:lfao: )



But didn't he return home and document how he single handedly defeated the enemy?


----------



## CanuckMA (Apr 2, 2013)

grumpywolfman said:


> You are correct in that the traditional interpretation of the "Red Sea" is wrong. Ron Wyatt knew this too, and carefully examined the Biblical account to what it would have meant to the people of that time. The correct translation led Ron Wyatt to the exact location described in the Bible, where he found Solomon's markers for the "Red Sea" crossing on both sides! Both the Saudi and Egyptian governments acknowledge the authenticity of the pillars. The dive team found coral covered chariot remains and human bones under the water along the length of the crossing! If you haven't already, _please_ take the time to watch the video, I think you'll find it very interesting ~ thank you.




And Wyatt bases that on 1 Kings 9:26, which does not even come close to talking about the Exodus.

1 Kings 9:26 "*26* And king Solomon made a navy of ships in Ezion-geber, which is beside Eloth, on the shore of the Red Sea, in the land of Edom."


The crossing described in Exodus is the crossing from Egypt to the Sinai peninsula. Oy man, you need to find better scholars.


----------



## grumpywolfman (Apr 9, 2013)

CanuckMA said:


> And Wyatt bases that on 1 Kings 9:26, which does not even come close to talking about the Exodus.
> 
> 1 Kings 9:26 "*26* And king Solomon made a navy of ships in Ezion-geber, which is beside Eloth, on the shore of the Red Sea, in the land of Edom."
> 
> ...



There was much more detail of the Biblical account that was used to find the true crossing. Below I have uploaded the original film produced that includes more of the Biblical record. The video that I originally posted is more of an overview of the discovery with less in depth study of the scriptures. I wanted to try and get to the archaeological sites as quickly as possible for anybody who was actually willing to watch. Thank you for your interest in this amazing discovery, I hope that you will enjoy this next video:


----------



## CanuckMA (Apr 9, 2013)

Guy's a kook and a fraud, discredited by all, even his own church.


----------



## grumpywolfman (Apr 11, 2013)

I found an excellent peer-review video that I think you will enjoy. They used underwater robotic cameras which revealed the remains of the chariots across the length of the crossing. The whole documentary is awesome, but if you just want to see the underwater footage fast forward to the last twenty minutes.

[video=youtube_share;CXf2IDS-9g0]http://youtu.be/CXf2IDS-9g0[/video]


----------



## Cyriacus (Apr 11, 2013)

Ill just leave this here.

Sometimes a cigar, is just a cigar.


----------



## punisher73 (Apr 11, 2013)

Yet there are other theories that it was NOT Ramses II that Moses and the Hebrews escaped Egypt from.  James Cameron did a documentary on the Exodus (The Exodus Decoded) and it pointed to a much earlier pharoah and a volcanic eruption that would have caused the plauges of egypt and even documented the volcanic eruption in Cambodia that mimicked the plagues and how only the first born child would have been killed due to gases.

Here is a description of the documentary:


> Complex yet utterly compelling, _The Exodus Decoded_ is presented by movie
> director James Cameron (_Titanic_) but is the passion of Jewish-Canadian
> filmmaker Simcha Jacobovici. Jacobovici has extensively researched evidence that
> the Biblical account of the Exodus was real, and concludes that it actually took
> ...


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Apr 11, 2013)

grumpywolfman said:


> [video=youtube_share;vaN2acVMGC8]http://youtu.be/vaN2acVMGC8[/video]
> 
> PeaceWithGod.net


A stand alone video with a bump.  What is your reason for posting these?  The fact that you have to bump them means that people simply aren't responding to them.  This is likely because you post a link without any actual post of your own.  

If I want to start a conversation about a topic, I may share a link to enrich my post, but the link should not be the entirety of the post.  

As for Moses and the red sea, that would not have been as much fun for movie makers.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 11, 2013)

Yeah seeing Charlton Heston strolling across the reed sea is much less cinematic than


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Apr 11, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> Yeah seeing Charlton Heston strolling across the reed sea is much less cinematic than


Not if he were gunning down the Egyptians with a Gatling gun.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 11, 2013)

A source with more credibility than the OP...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 11, 2013)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> Not if he were gunning down the Egyptians with a Gatling gun.



Now that is just crazy talk....they didn't have Gatling guns back then


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Apr 11, 2013)

Dirty Dog said:


> A source with more credibility than the OP...


If you mean Grumpywolfman, I don't know what his credibility in this thread is, as I'm unclear as to its purpose.  The OP is just a video.  I still don't know why he's posting the burst of Bible archaology videos that he's posted.  

If you are refering to the video _in _the OP, I don't know.  I didn't watch it.  I did watch the Sodom & Gomorah video and it was long enough that it turned me away from watching this one.  Besides which, I already have formulated beliefs on the Biblical events of the OT.  Since the last video was essentially an evangelization tool rather than a cool archaological program, well I already have formulated beliefs on the NT as well.  I'm not Jewish, so proving the accuracy of the OT is unimportant to me; it isn't my book.

And I never did care much for Penn & Teller, so I didn't watch that video either (sorry  ).


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Apr 11, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> Now that is just crazy talk....they didn't have Gatling guns back then


They didn't have Caucasian Hebrews & British Egyptians either, but the movie was filled with them.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 11, 2013)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> They didn't have Caucasian Hebrews & British Egyptians either, but the movie was filled with them.



Well...true...but EVERYONE knows pharaoh was a Russian-born American


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 11, 2013)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> If you mean Grumpywolfman, I don't know what his credibility in this thread is, as I'm unclear as to its purpose. The OP is just a video. I still don't know why he's posting the burst of Bible archaology videos that he's posted.
> 
> If you are refering to the video _in _the OP, I don't know. I didn't watch it.



I refer to the video, the "star" of the video, and the claims made in the video.



Daniel Sullivan said:


> I did watch the Sodom & Gomorah video and it was long enough that it turned me away from watching this one. Besides which, I already have formulated beliefs on the Biblical events of the OT. Since the last video was essentially an evangelization tool rather than a cool archaological program, well I already have formulated beliefs on the NT as well. I'm not Jewish, so proving the accuracy of the OT is unimportant to me; it isn't my book.



Heretic!!!!!



Daniel Sullivan said:


> And I never did care much for Penn & Teller, so I didn't watch that video either (sorry  ).



I think they're quite funny. But that's ok. I'll still talk to you without demanding that you watch the video. 

Of course, Dr Jones has more credibility than P&T, especially when we include the whip factor.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Apr 11, 2013)

Dirty Dog said:


> I think they're quite funny. But that's ok. I'll still talk to you without demanding that you watch the video.
> 
> Of course, Dr Jones has more credibility than P&T, especially when we include the whip factor.


I decided to watch it (I watched the Sodom one so why not?).  They come off as pushy people who dog on others' beliefs; having fun at others' expense.  Sorry, they're just rude.  Lots of religious people do the exact same thing.  And they're just rude.  I used to listen to Christian radio.  I stopped because while some of the programs were worthwhile, many of the hosts were also just plain rude.  That and I don't consider a format that supports one political party and demonizes the other to be particularly Christian.  

If you enjoy them, that is fine by me; to each his or her own.  Some people like Rush Limbaugh and Pat Robertson.  I don't, but then to each his or her own.


----------



## grumpywolfman (Apr 11, 2013)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> I decided to watch it (I watched the Sodom one so why not?).  They come off as pushy people who dog on others' beliefs; having fun at others' expense.  Sorry, they're just rude.  Lots of religious people do the exact same thing.  And they're just rude.  I used to listen to Christian radio.  I stopped because while some of the programs were worthwhile, many of the hosts were also just plain rude.  That and I don't consider a format that supports one political party and demonizes the other to be particularly Christian.
> 
> If you enjoy them, that is fine by me; to each his or her own.  Some people like Rush Limbaugh and Pat Robertson.  I don't, but then to each his or her own.



Could you please point to a specific part in the documentary where somebody was being rude to somebody else? What exactly was said where somebody was being insulted?


----------



## arnisador (Apr 11, 2013)

grumpywolfman said:


> I found an excellent peer-review video



Can you be more clear about the peer-review process used here?


----------



## arnisador (Apr 11, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> Now that is just crazy talk....they didn't have Gatling guns back then



Perhaps he used the Holy Hand Grenade.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 12, 2013)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> I decided to watch it (I watched the Sodom one so why not?). They come off as pushy people who dog on others' beliefs; having fun at others' expense. Sorry, they're just rude. Lots of religious people do the exact same thing. And they're just rude. I used to listen to Christian radio. I stopped because while some of the programs were worthwhile, many of the hosts were also just plain rude. That and I don't consider a format that supports one political party and demonizes the other to be particularly Christian.
> 
> If you enjoy them, that is fine by me; to each his or her own. Some people like Rush Limbaugh and Pat Robertson. I don't, but then to each his or her own.



Actually, in this particular case they very specifically stay away from addressing belief, and stick to addressing claims that there is any scientific basis for the belief. Faith is fine. If you have faith that Elvis is alive and well and helping aliens abduct bored housewives in Ohio, that's fine. When you claim to have PROOF, then it's a different story.


----------



## CanuckMA (Apr 12, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> Yeah seeing Charlton Heston strolling across the reed sea is much less cinematic than



And G-d said unto Moses, "Chuck..."


----------



## CanuckMA (Apr 12, 2013)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> I'm not Jewish, so proving the accuracy of the OT is unimportant to me; it isn't my book./QUOTE]I am, and Orthodox, and I don't really care either. Would be cool, but absence of proof is not going to shake my beliefs.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Apr 12, 2013)

grumpywolfman said:


> Could you please point to a specific part in the documentary where somebody was being rude to somebody else? What exactly was said where somebody was being insulted?


I was speaking generally, not about you.  Sorry if you got the wrong impression.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Apr 12, 2013)

Dirty Dog said:


> Actually, in this particular case they very specifically stay away from addressing belief, and stick to addressing claims that there is any scientific basis for the belief. Faith is fine. If you have faith that Elvis is alive and well and helping aliens abduct bored housewives in Ohio, that's fine. When you claim to have PROOF, then it's a different story.


I would consider their performance to be very demeaning to people's belief.  I actually found the sceptic guy to be very likable and reasonable in his commentary.  In general, regardless of the subject, I find Penn and Teller to be rude and obnoxious.  Some people find them funny.  I don't fault them for that.  

But if you take a stack of Bibles and start tossing them and calling them "********" and say to read it because it will make you an atheist and the world needs more atheists, then yes, you are trashing the beliefs of others.  And that is exactly what they did.  I don't want to go on debating it.  I consider them crass and unfit for intelligent discussion.  If you see it differently, then you see it differently.  I don't think less of you.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Apr 12, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> Well...true...but EVERYONE knows pharaoh was a Russian-born American


Of course he was!  Russians migrated from Egypt.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 12, 2013)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> But if you take a stack of Bibles and start tossing them and calling them "********" and say to read it because it will make you an atheist and the world needs more atheists, then yes, you are trashing the beliefs of others.  And that is exactly what they did.  I don't want to go on debating it.  I consider them crass and unfit for intelligent discussion.  If you see it differently, then you see it differently.  I don't think less of you.



I think some of the outrageousness was, like the frequent gratuitous nudity, for the purpose of drumming up interest. Penn can be pretty reasonable in informal circumstances but he does still hold to the basic opinions you stated.


----------



## The Last Legionary (Apr 12, 2013)

arnisador said:


> I think some of the outrageousness was, like the *frequent gratuitous nudity*, for the purpose of drumming up interest. Penn can be pretty reasonable in informal circumstances but he does still hold to the basic opinions you stated.



And what is wrong with that? Boobies are Gods gift, so that man will shut up on occasion. I know I have often been awwed into silence by them.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 12, 2013)

I liked their debunking of martial arts. Black Aprons. Loved it.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Apr 15, 2013)

arnisador said:


> I think some of the outrageousness was, like the frequent gratuitous nudity, for the purpose of drumming up interest. Penn can be pretty reasonable in informal circumstances but he does still hold to the basic opinions you stated.


I took no issue with his opinion, for the record.  It was the presentation.  I realize that he is doing it the way that he does as part of an act, but many comics have rude acts.  Some people like it, some people don't.  It isn't for me, so I watch other things.


----------



## grumpywolfman (May 1, 2013)

arnisador said:


> Chariots and remains would be consistent with many, many possible events.



The design of the Egyptian chariot wheels identified at the Red Sea crossing are specific only to that particular period of time in history.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 1, 2013)

grumpywolfman said:


> The design of the Egyptian chariot wheels identified at the Red Sea crossing are specific only to that particular period of time in history.



And you know this how?

Are you saying that no time in the 3000 year history of Egypt that the Egyptian chariot wheels were unique to the time of the Red Sea crossing...which by the way cannot be historically verified as to the actual date or the actual Pharaoh that was in said Egyptian chariots. 

Even if the Egyptian chariot wheels were unique to that time what is to say an Egyptian wasnt tooling along in his Egyptian chariot near the red sea when a wheel broke and out of frustration tossed the damn thing in the water.

It would seem to me that if archeologist were looking for Egyptian chariot wheels and or Egyptian chariots as proof of the red sea crossing that an Egyptian army on chariots, caught by the closing of the red sea upon them would constitute more than one wheel. Or two wheels. Assuming a wooden wheel could survive in the red sea for over 2000 years it would seem to me there would be a lot more wheels and a lot more weapons and  other things associated with the Egyptian army found in that area of the Red sea or somewhere in the Red sea.

And here is another thing, currents and the closing of a sea on top of an army would spread them and their gear far a wide and there would be a lot of out of place findings all over the bottom of the Red Sea and admittedly I do not follow middle east archeology but it would seem to me that I would have heard something, anything about large numbers of archeological finds under the water of the Red Sea associated with 1 Egyptian army from a specific period in Egyptian history


----------



## grumpywolfman (May 1, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> And you know this how?
> 
> I do not follow middle east archeology but it would seem to me that I would have heard something, anything about large numbers of archeological finds under the water of the Red Sea associated with &#8220;1&#8221; Egyptian army from a specific period in Egyptian history



Xue, the reason I posted the documentaries in the first place is for people who have not seen it. Here are the links again, I hope you are open minded enough to watch them:

*Ron Wyatt's Team*

*Follow Up Team - Documentary 'Exodus Revealed'*


----------



## The Last Legionary (May 1, 2013)

grumpywolfman said:


> Xue, the reason I posted the documentaries in the first place is for people who have not seen it. Here are the links again, I hope you are open minded enough to watch them:
> 
> *Ron Wyatt's Team*
> 
> *Follow Up Team - Documentary 'Exodus Revealed'*




Ok, fine you cite Ron "Long since Debunked" Wyatt.

Anyone credible backing this up? By credible I mean NOT FREAKING RON THE FRAUD WYATT!!!!

:deadhorse


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (May 2, 2013)

grumpywolfman said:


> Xue, the reason I posted the documentaries in the first place is for people who have not seen it. Here are the links again, I hope you are open minded enough to watch them:
> 
> *Ron Wyatt's Team*
> 
> *Follow Up Team - Documentary 'Exodus Revealed'*


I watched them both, along with some of the other videos that you have posted.  My question to you is this: the intent of the makers of these videos is to reinforce the idea that God is real and that we need Christ.  How do these videos, or the posting of them address that, particularly the need for Christ?

God is real.  Any Muslim or Jew will likely agree.  Pagans will agree that gods and goddesses are real, and some may even acknowledge 'God' as being very real and simply a different cultural representation of a god that they worship.  A Deist will acknowledge the existence of a god.  And lots of non religious people simply will acknowledge that God is real because they feel that God is the reason for the wonder of creation.  

But none of them are convinced of the need for Christ or why that need exists in the first place.  Videos from a man of questionable credentials about books that most people outside of evangelical circles consider to be more mythical than historical are not going to be drawn to Christ as a result, and are more likely to simply argue (successfully) against their veracity.  

So if you are trying to win people to Christ, how do these videos, or the posting of them contribute to that?


----------

